# Turkey opens here soon !



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Turkey season opens here May 1st. I'm gearing up for a great year. got myself a new 12 GA to reach out to those hang up tom's. i have hunted with a 20GA for many years with great sucess. Guess i just needed a new toy LOL


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Gotta love the new toys!


----------



## schben71 (Feb 17, 2010)

Opens in Pa too i am currently in the market for a new toy too. I think im going in a different direction though. I want to purchase a crossbow and get practiced up before turkey day opens may 1st. What kind of 12 ga did you get?


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Mossberg 535. It's a cross between a 500 and 835. Has a 20 in. barrel ,full camo with a thumb hole stock , 3 1/2 chamber , XXF ported choke tube and tru glo fiber optic sights. I mounted a halo graphic sight on it. SWEET !!.


----------



## schben71 (Feb 17, 2010)

nice weapon that should get the job done for sure


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks , can't wait to bust my first Tom with it.


----------

